
Coronavirus: Industrial animal farming has caused most new infectious diseases - miles
https://www.independent.co.uk/environment/coronavirus-meat-animal-farming-pandemic-disease-wet-markets-a9505626.html
======
etrabroline
>Peter Stevenson, chief policy adviser at Compassion in World Farming

This article is a press release for an animal rights NGO.

>animals are susceptible to disease because the stress [...] policymakers
“must resist arguments that wet markets should be replaced

Chinese wet markets keep producing these coronaviruses because they combine
live wild animals from all over the world in extremely unsanitary conditions.
Viruses recombine and evolve in new hosts and produce things that never would
have existed in nature. Factory farms do not have this problem. Wet markets
are specialty shops for rich Asians wanting exotic food. They should be
banned, and the Chinese Government appears to be cracking down on it.

>Food should be regarded as a public good, not as a tradeable commodity

This sounds like actual communism.

